
Chrome 60 Beta - happy-go-lucky
https://blog.chromium.org/2017/06/chrome-60-beta-paint-timing-api-css.html
======
j_s
NOTE: _Headless in Windows is fully supported in Chrome 60_ |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14498052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14498052)

\--

I was happy to learn Chrome is packaged by the PortableApps folks, simplifying
side-by-side use of multiple versions with separate profiles.

[https://portableapps.com/apps/internet/google_chrome_portabl...](https://portableapps.com/apps/internet/google_chrome_portable)

 _Please note that this is not intended to be used as your primary, everyday
browser as it is not even to beta build quality. It will be updated as time
permits to allow people to try out upcoming features of Chrome._

source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14497989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14497989)

 _It 's handy for trying it out without installing the full app and update
service on Windows. Or for running Stable, Dev, Beta on the same machine with
separate profiles without needing command line switches._

~~~
0x0
Doesn't Chrome Canary already support side-by-side profiles/installs though?
:)

~~~
JohnTHaller
Yes, the Canary branch of Chrome uses a separate profile by default. Stable,
Beta, and Dev all use the same default profile on Windows. You can run them
with a command line option in the form --user-data-
dir="C:\MyCustom\PathToMy\profile" to get them to use a specific profile, but
they will still step on each other a bit in the registry within
HKCU\Software\Google. The portable launchers for Google Chrome Portable's
various channels will take care of any registry weirdness.

------
yoodenvranx
If there is anyone from the Chrome team reading here: Please increase the
number of suggestions while typing in the Url bar! In Firefox I can see 10
suggestion but in Chrome I can only see between 3 to 5 which is not enough.

This is especially annoying on Android where I prefer to do as little text
input as possible and rather select urls from the suggestions.

A long time ago this value could be modified but that command line option was
removed years ago.

------
ganeshkrishnan
With google bringing it's own adblocker to Google chrome (which is like
calling up a casino for gambling addiction), I guess moving to open source
chromium is the best idea now as long as Google is not dropping mysterious
binary blobs to it
([https://lwn.net/Articles/648392/](https://lwn.net/Articles/648392/))

~~~
Kiro
> which is like calling up a casino for gambling addiction

The analogy holds but I just want to point out that this is very common and
all serious casino and poker businesses have staff working with terminating
accounts for people requesting to be banned due to addiction. The same people
are going over chat logs that get flagged due to mentioning of certain words
like "addiction" and ban them even if they haven't requested it. If you tell a
support agent that you're addicted you will be banned in an instant.

~~~
ballenf
Is that because addiction is a recognized medical disability and thus the
people would have a claim against the casino in case of losses? Or more for
PR?

~~~
Kiro
I can only speak for certain jurisdictions but apart from the reasons you
mention it was a requirement from the Gambling Commission where I worked. In
reality the casino found its ways to circumvent this for the whales though but
that's a different topic.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
And this exactly is my point. Google's main business is selling ads, why would
it start blocking ads in it's flagship browser?

it's going to start banning all ads except google ads.

~~~
vetinari
It's never that direct.

They would probably publish some policy what is an acceptable ad and what
isn't, and let the others self-regulate. For them, the ability to finger-point
("it's only your fault that you are not compliant with the blocking policy")
is very important.

------
pspeter3
The paint timing is a great addition. Hopefully other browsers add it too.

------
obilgic

        The Payment Request API is now supported on desktop versions of Chrome.

~~~
captainmuon
The idealist in me cringes when he sees something like this. Why spoil
something platonic, abstract, universal, like the web platform with something
so accidential, petty, and bound to a specific culture and time, like
payments? Not every thinkable society has money or will understand the concept
of buying immaterial goods.

Then the realist reminds himself APIs have a churn time of a couple of years,
whereas we will probably still be using money in a century.

------
7ewis
Not sure if it's a Chrome update or macOS update as I did both at the same
time, but since I updated to High Sierra I've started getting a lot of
certificate errors in Chrome v59. I tried updating to the 60 Beta, but it is
still occurring.

My company use a Cisco WSA to decrypt HTTPS traffic, and that cert is suddenly
no longer trusted, and I seem to be unable to trust it. Despite it never being
required to be trusted previously. Sites load fine in Safari though and off my
corporate network.

~~~
gruturo
Same issue at my job with McAfee proxies doing SSL interception. Newest Chrome
complains because it doesn't use the CN field anymore and now demands SAN
(Subject Alternate Name) fields be present instead - but the certs generated
by our proxy lack them.

~~~
pilif
This change has caused so much pain in our internal network too. Not because
of intercepting proxies, but because of a ton of certs signed by an I terns
CA.

I really wonder what kind of issue triggered them changing this and whether it
was Wort the trouble. Stuff like this is why I can understand companies still
being reluctant to allow browsers other than IE

~~~
picofish
i think it was because the rfc that says which attributes of a cert must be
checked by the browser was deprecated 15 years ago and everybody ignored the
update (that says that the san attribute must be present)

------
theprop
Payment Request looks useful...anyone using it?

Could VP9 replace widevine?

~~~
molszanski
\- Widevine is a DRM technology \- VP9 or VP10/AV1 are the video codecs.
Basically, a video compression technology.

------
EvgeniyZh
Will people understand that incrementing first number in version a couple
times a year is bad before Chrome hits three digit version?

~~~
captainmuon
Add a "1." before the version number in your head. It is all a matter of
rescaling.

Of course, the real reason for the crazy version numbers back then was to 1.
get people to update, 2. to look more recent than Firefox (which has since
followed suit), and 3. to stop people from programming websites towards
certain version numbers (because nobody has a clue anymore what version they
are running). I don't like it, but I can follow their reasoning.

~~~
EvgeniyZh
> Add a "1." before the version number in your head. It is all a matter of
> rescaling.

That still won't turn it into semver (
[http://semver.org/](http://semver.org/) ), and 1.127 is not much better than
127.

Versioning can be not just random number to differentiate between two
versions, but actually give useful information about changes to users and
devs.

------
cheerioty
Still no official WebVR support? Or was it added in a previous version
already? I know it was postponed a couple of times..

------
benmarten
Chromes versioning does not make any sense; do they have 60 breaking changes?

~~~
CamelCaseName
Yes.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome_version_history](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome_version_history)

~~~
benmarten
Looking at the changes in 59; doesn’t seem any breaking change to me rather
than features

It just seems ridiculous to me to have 4 major releases in ‘17 alone

~~~
charrondev
If understand they do it on a schedule. A new major release every 6 weeks. Dev
bumps to beta, beta bumps to stable, and the old stable is retired.

